# Motorized vehicle on ice?



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Probably a stupid ? But what's the rule on taking a 4 wheeler on public lakes? We go to pymatuning and sometimes walk for what seems to be miles it would b a lot easier to drive out when conditions are right .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Probably just depends on the rules of the state park... if the park allows ATVs, then you probably are allowed ... if it was me, there's no way in this world I would take any motorized vehicle on any of Ohio's inland lakes .

if you do, I would think that it would be wise to check with your insurance company, I don't think most policies cover vehicles lost through the ice


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

They run them on Indian lake. They also run snowmobiles.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Pymatuning is no gas vehicles but I was talking to a guy who found a way around that with an Argo seeing it floats and can have an outboard on the back they consider it a boat


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

A friend of my buddies had a argo and got a ticket oon pymy. They couldn't get him on anything other than horse power of the Argo. He had oh #s on it but the hp was over. That was back in the early 2000s . The guy was a charter captain from ashtabula.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

been quite a few years ago when we watched two snow mobilers running up and down the lake where we were at (Pymee) They stopped where we were fishing and we told them there was open water at the causeway area. They had been drinking and didn't care about much and headed right in that direction. Just at dark they came back through racing when one stopped about 100yds ahead of the other. The guy lagging gunned it and caught up with his buddy in a very hard way. Crashed right into him at full speed. They hobbled off the ice and left the one snow mobil.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Idiots lol and that's just another reason why we would not be aloud. with this cold weather were getting I'm thinking the ice will b 10" by the weekend


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had the opportunity to test 4" of ice some yrs back when my 78 ford 3/4 ton truck ended up on the ice. i did get it off without it falling through the ice. but i wouldn't want to test it on purpose with 4". i would think a good solid 5" or 6" would hold a 4 wheeler with no problem. i read somewhere that 6" was the safe mark. the state of mn gives 5" to 7" for atv's and i think it said 8" to 12" for cars and small trucks and 12" to 14" for med trucks.

you can do a search for safe ice for four wheelers and probably find more info.
sherman


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

years back I asked my insurer about driving on erie,he said they don,t insure stupid.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

wallydvr said:


> A friend of my buddies had a argo and got a ticket oon pymy. They couldn't get him on anything other than horse power of the Argo. He had oh #s on it but the hp was over. That was back in the early 2000s . The guy was a charter captain from ashtabula.[/QUOTE
> 
> The guy I talked to put his Argo through ice and it would walk back out it took alot of messing around and a large tow bill to get it back up on the ice


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> years back I asked my insurer about driving on erie,he said they don,t insure stupid.


What could go wrong?


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> What could go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father told me that up on Lake Erie after the ice has been there after 3 to 4 weeks it's me starts to become less denser like ice cubes in a glass of water. He says the sunshine beams down on the piers and the narrow channels and weakens the ice along with the currents. We drove a station wagon out on the way in there was a truck that fell through and another small car it was scary because we had to get through there we made it that would be a scary situation. Up around Metzger's Marsh a man his wife and their father-in-law drove off the turn and went through the ice and they all died that happened about a week ago.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> What could go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like Catawba a couple years ago. Guys were lined up parking on the ice near the ramps. We had really good ice but no way would I do that ! A lot of weight no matter how thick the ice. Well maybe if it was 4' or more lol. If I remember ice was around 18-20" back then.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i heard some yrs ago there was several cars and trucks out on the ice and a large section broke loose. the people were rescued. but I'm not sure what happened with the cars and trucks.
sherman


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/in...-almost-anything-featuring-jk-simmons-we-are/


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

E- man said:


> That looks like Catawba a couple years ago. Guys were lined up parking on the ice near the ramps. We had really good ice but no way would I do that ! A lot of weight no matter how thick the ice. Well maybe if it was 4' or more lol. If I remember ice was around 18-20" back then.


That ice by the ramp was frozen top to bottom, we had close to 2 ft anyways and with all the shoves that pile up in that area I doubt there was much water below.


----------



## WHITE DEVIL (Jun 12, 2016)

9Left said:


> Probably just depends on the rules of the state park... if the park allows ATVs, then you probably are allowed ... if it was me, there's no way in this world I would take any motorized vehicle on any of Ohio's inland lakes .
> 
> if you do, I would think that it would be wise to check with your insurance company, I don't think most policies cover vehicles lost through the ice


MY insurance agent said my Polaris is covered if I go through.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

If you can use snowmobiles and atvs the state will post signs like these. This one is at Portage Lakes Old State Park. They have them scattered at all the ramp areas. I took a snowmobile to Mosquito a couple years ago and a Warden stopped me from unloading at the ramp. He said they do not permit them there.


----------

